# Ona a scale from 1-10...



## sevenshooter (Jan 27, 2011)

what would you rate Sig Sauer....


----------



## Lateck (Jul 23, 2010)

I have three newer SIG's and they are very fine guns. 
I am happy and I have had NO problems.
I have not had any contact with CS, other then registering them.

Lateck,

PS 9+


----------



## Jason248 (Aug 18, 2010)

10+


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

10 +

German made & American made.

:smt1099


----------



## vulrath (Jun 10, 2010)

Haven't had any experience with the American-made ones beyond what they had for rental at the range, but I've only ever had one failure of any kind, and I don't think that was the fault of the gun (bad commercial reloads from the range), but my carry gun is my German-made P226, and I love it.

That gun is never leaving my possession by my choice. 10+.


----------



## DocHolliday (Feb 16, 2011)

sevenshooter said:


> what would you rate Sig Sauer....


I'm wondering, are there any guns out there that are known to be of the same quality as SIG Sauer? As far as I know, SIG is it where quality is concerned.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

DocHolliday said:


> I'm wondering, are there any guns out there that are known to be of the same quality as SIG Sauer? As far as I know, SIG is it where quality is concerned.


Most people who know something about guns do like Sigs, or will at least agree that they are very good handguns. But 'the best' is open to argument, since all guns were designed for certain purposes, and everybody uses them differently.

If you are talking reliability and accuracy, which are the two functional categories that most folks will agree are most important, there are several other manufacturers who make guns that are equal to the Sig, if not surpassing it. Glocks and Springfield XDs, while not as pretty, or as expensive, are two examples, and the CZ is another example in an all steel DA/SA type gun, like the Sig.

Sigs do combine good looks with good function, though, so I won't argue that they are one of the most desirable off-the-shelf handguns.


----------



## Captain Spalding (Feb 10, 2011)

sevenshooter said:


> what would you rate Sig Sauer....


All my SIG's were bought new before 1995, so I have no experience with their newer offerings. That said:
Firearms:10
Customer Service: 1

The low customer service rating is based on a single experience. I have a P230 that used to have trouble feeding some types of HP ammo. I called SIG customer service to see if there might be a remedy. The CS rep told me that the P230 was never meant to shoot hollow points. In the manual, of course, there's no mention of this. In fact, it states that the P230 should be good to go with any SAAMI spec ammo. I was hugely disappointed in SIG for the blatant lie.



DocHolliday said:


> I'm wondering, are there any guns out there that are known to be of the same quality as SIG Sauer? As far as I know, SIG is it where quality is concerned.


Yes. Heckler & Koch. I've got a couple of P7's that are higher quality than my SIGs.


----------



## NGIB (Jun 28, 2008)

I've owned a number of Sigs, both German and US, and have never owned a bad one. I currently have a P238, P228, P229, P239, and P220 ST and they are all top quality. I agree that there really is no "best" handgun as it's a very subjective topic - but I like Sigs...


----------



## cooper623 (Feb 11, 2011)

*scale of 1-10*

easily a 10. IMHO they are the best out there when it comes to semi auto handguns. great quality, great ergonomics, great out of the box performance. Hard to beat.


----------



## snotzzz (Mar 28, 2011)

Captain Spalding said:


> All my SIG's were bought new before 1995, so I have no experience with their newer offerings. That said:
> Firearms:10
> Customer Service: 1
> 
> ...


just curious, what makes your H&K's higher quality than the sig in your opinion?


----------



## Captain Spalding (Feb 10, 2011)

First it should be said that the only HK's I own are P7's. I can't speak to subsequent of HK's offerings.

I have several types of pistols. I will rank them in terms of sloppiness from most to least:
Ruger P89. Really sloppy. When the barrel isn't locked everything is moving around. When I take it to the range I'm always a little surprised that it actually fires. The bullet usually goes where I want it, but the amount of jingling and jangling that goes on when the pistol is cycling isn't very confidence-inspiring.
Colt 1911 - an old lady that dates back at least as far as the '50's and maybe even further. This is a mass produced gun made during war time and it has seen a lot of rounds. It's a little loosey goosey.
My SIGs. Great guns. I love them dearly. Wouldn't think of parting with them. They are the BMW of guns. My circa-1993 P226 and P229 pistols have always been 100% reliable, and are built to tight tolerances which they still hold after thousands of rounds.
I have a Beretta 92F that I inherited with the 1911. It's tighter than my SIGs. It hasn't seen many rounds through it, which may explain why it feels tighter. It doesn't fit my hands very well, so I don't shoot it much.
Then there are the P7's. They are a work of art. The tolerances they are built to are tighter than my SIGs. The way the slide mates to the frame is incredible. Relentlessly reliable. Super accurate. Most intelligent manual of arms of any handgun, IMHO. I could go on waxing poetic, but I won't. Let's just leave it at the P7's are tighter than my SIGs.


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

snotzzz said:


> just curious, what makes your H&K's higher quality than the sig in your opinion?


I can speak to HK's (not P7's) as I've owned several. USP, USPc, P30, P2000, P2000SK. They have one of if not the best reputations for consistency out of the factory. Meaning sample after sample across the line works, works well and is rugged. Doesn't mean the occasional failure or problem doesn't arise but they are built well and built to last. HK to thier credit in my opinion over builds their pistols and does not scrimp on materials or the details. Glock Gen 2 and 3 9mm's also belong in that catagory. Consistant to a fault.

Regarding Sig's I think the best opinion I can give is that the Geman models are excellent and the present day US made ones are on average just good. Good is good and Sig still makes a fine arm but the line does have more issues now than in previous years. New models, cost cutting initiatives and sheer volume all play a role. I don't have a clue how to build a gun but I am in manufacturing. The trick isn't building one sample perfectly the trick is repeating said perfection across 100,000+ samples if volume fabrication versus custom one offs is your game. To me this seems to be the litmus test of what seperates the men from the boys in the gun fabrication world, the automotive world, etc.

To the Op if your question is intended to determine if Sig in general is a good gun you can purchase with confidence I would say a tenative yes. If you have the dough and this is what you want they are still a very viable option. If your question is to figure out what is the absolute best and is Sig it with durability, consistancy and reliability being the critical factors I would say in my humble opinion no they are not. I think there A-game is behind them. The race towards higher prices and cheaper parts is a lose lose proposition and has put them on a road I don't think they really want to travel. Just ask Kimber.


----------



## rumaco (Apr 6, 2011)

*Swiss*

Sig Is a Swiss based company that grew from the German JP Sauer and Company and eventually ended up being Sig Sauer and the Germans made the guns on a "we will let you basis" from the Swiss who still own it. My rating is 9 simply because nothing is perfect! If you ask me how I rate them against other gun companies it is a absolute 10+. My P238 has had many problems and now it is perfection to say the least......new springs, new mags, gunsmith help and walla best .380 I have ever used.


----------



## chazz (Apr 6, 2011)

+10 best out of the box money can buy. I am comparing to guns that I own or have owned: Walther, Glock, Beretta, Browning, Smith, Colt, Ruger, Keltech ETC.


----------



## siggy63 (Apr 28, 2011)

10 That being said I was recently having a hard time choosing between the p239 in 40 cal and the Kahr K40 And I chose the Kahr because of the size. It should be here in a few days I just hope I made the right decision. There is still a p239 in the near future though. My P226 stainless elite is by far my best shooting gun


----------

